# JD 6415 Hydraulic Leak



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Hello all...the other day I had to lift the floor mat in our 6415 and found the cab floor covered in a thin layer of transmission fluid.

I question this myself, but from what I can see, there is fluid seeping out of the Bowden cable that is attached to the gear shift lever (transmission is a powerquad). I tied a rag to that cable just below the attaching linkage and within 3 hours it was soaked in fluid. I spoke with the foreman at our JD shop and he says that's impossible, but I swear there is fluid seeping from that cable just below the linkage that attaches the cable to the gear shift handle.

Am I going crazy or is this possible? Anybody else have this happen to them? Any suggestions will be appreciated.

Thanks,
Chris Boenig


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

I have a 6400 so I'm assuming it's similar. On mine the cables to trans hook on outside of the transmission so there would be no way that oil from the trans could push up through those cables but the cables to the remotes or loader valve hook to the bottom of the valves in a fairly sealed connection and I could see maybe oil coming up in one of those. Seeing that they're all fairly close together is it possible the oil is coming from one of the other cables?


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

pettibone said:


> I have a 6400 so I'm assuming it's similar. On mine the cables to trans hook on outside of the transmission so there would be no way that oil from the trans could push up through those cables but the cables to the remotes or loader valve hook to the bottom of the valves in a fairly sealed connection and I could see maybe oil coming up in one of those. Seeing that they're all fairly close together is it possible the oil is coming from one of the other cables?


I was thinking the same thing which is why I tied the rag above where the cable was touching any other cable. Gravity tells me that the fluid can't travel up the cable, But that rag does get soaked. There's something that I'm just not seeing yet.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

Guess you could unhook the cables on the bottom of the valves and see if there's any oil.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

You wouldn't have to take the cables off, just loosen the nuts on each one so they're nice and loose, start tractor and see if anything leaks out, could even move the controls around a little see if you can make it leak.


----------

